# Less than 24 hours - A name and dinged rim



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

The first one is always the toughest. I hit a pothole as I was pulling up to park and put a small piece of rash in the front passenger rim.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> On the plus side, I came up with a name. Aurelia Cruze, for a Champagne Silver Cruze. Honestly it looks gold to me and the name means golden so I think it fits.



Heh, our salesman when walking amonst the 50 cruzes they had on their lot referred to it as "No sale gold"


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you have the LTZ rims? Got any pics of the damage?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't think they are LTZ rims. The diesel comes with 17" split 5 spoke wheels and I believe they are only available on this model. I believe they also have a 115mm bolt pattern instead of 105mm due to the larger disc brakes. I will take pics tomorrow and upload.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your rim, love the name though


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the rim. That sucks! My Cruze is also champaign silver. I actually love the color because it looks different in different light. Sometimes grey, silver or gold. It really just depends. Also it is a pretty rare color around where I am, as opposed to the red or blue ones especially. They seem to be a dime a dozen. I used a clay bar on it and gave it a good coat of wax and it really shined up nicely!


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree about the color and love it as well. I've had friends already tell me it was grey, silver, gold, and tan. 

The longer drives start next week so I'm looking forward to it. Minimum 60 miles per day for work and I'll make out better that everyone else since we all get reimbursed the same amount for mileage and I'll be fueling up a whole lot less!


----------

